# Hyderabad vs Bangalore



## keshavasiva (Dec 24, 2007)

This seems to be the hot topic for discussion everywhere these days - TV, print media, board rooms of MNCs, lunch tables in IT companies, blogs - just about everywhere.

 1. b'lore costly city than hyde ...but the citi's area is lesser than tht of *hyde*

 2. Food ...believe me none can beat hyde fr tht, be u frm any part of da country.. u'll hav best of da time here.

 3. traffic and ppl breakin rules is not only common in hyde but also in B'lore now a days ... may b not a much as hyd does.

 4. Ahh afa hyde is concerned infra rockzzz gr8 roads etc. Bang is catchin

 5. I guess in entire south India u'll find more hindi/urdu speakin ppl in hyde
..so any person frm any part of da country will not hav any communication prob ...coz any passerby/autowalla etc will understand n speak hindi equally well ...

 6. B'lore is still da best place to hang out ...hyde is very little behind....

 7. B'lore is da Technology/IT hub --- hyde is not very behind...

8. Many IT gaints are firming up in Blore awa Hyde like MS CSC etc in HYD and HP IBM etc in Bang.

8. Hyd has much better culture and tradition than Blore.

These are my  fcorse many others opinion .  wat r urs ....  plzz substantiate them too


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 25, 2007)

Whats next? Kolkata VS Delhi, Mumbai VS Delhi, Bangalore VS World (do all combinations)...


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 25, 2007)

Nodoubt Bangalore!
 BTW iam from Hyderabad.


----------



## phani385 (Dec 25, 2007)

no doubt in that hyderabad rockzz


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 26, 2007)

Banglore food waaay waaay better. Bandglore weather is also better. But biggest problem - bangalore lacks buses.
@anyone from bangalore
how do you guys commute?


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 26, 2007)

Source: E-mail forward

You are a true Hyderabadi if:

@>> Your address reads as 23-404-32/67A-43 (New MCH number 56-678/4A/B-22), while you actually live in the second house beside Zamzam cafe in lane behind Anand Theatre on SP Road.

@>> You end up buying only a salwar kameez, whether it is a theatre workshop, food mela, consumer expo, designer jewellery show, science show or an automobile convention.

@>> Your street has at least one roadside mobile hotel that serves Chinese delicacies such as Vegetable soft needles, Navrotten Kurma, Chicken Manchewurea or American Chompsee.

@>> Your answer is ’seedha chale jao’ when somebody asks you for directions, whether it is to Malakpet, Masab Tank, Malkajgiri or Moosapet.

@>> You come across tailors sporting the board: Immidiot delivery in two days onli.

@>> If you can speak Hindi, Urdu, English and Hyderabadi, except Telugu, fluently.

@>> Your answer is ‘not in my pockets’ when somebody asks you ‘Where is X Y Z ?’ and you also roll on the floor laughing at your joke.

@>> If you ask the waiter to get you some ‘Mango pickle’ even if you are sitting at a lavish continental banquet dinner with exotic Chinese, Mexican, Italian and Lebanese cuisines.

@>> You order for a tea just after having had a Caramel custard.

@>> If you have at least one Srinivas, Raju or Venkatesh within six square feet. In other words, you have at least one cousin, friend, colleague or acquaintance with these names.

@>> If you have at least one cousin, friend, colleague or acquaintance in the US in software.

@>> If everytime somebody gives you a piece of good news, the first thing you ask them is ‘Party kab hain?’

@>> You are reading this and secretly admitting that you are, after all, a true blue Hyderabadi.


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 26, 2007)

^^
it should read "you are true hyderabadi muslim if..."
I know true hyderabadis that dont meet those requirements especially language. Actually I spent half my life in hyderabad and I dont meet even a single requirement. I feel very ashamed.


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

I second that Aditya
coz i hav plenty of non-muslim frnds who speak urdu so fluently than me...
and meet all the above requirements
i think u simply didnt got good Circle or area


----------



## faraaz (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmmm..interesting...I was born in Hyderabad and lived there till I was 13, then moved to Bangalore, where I have lived till I was 17 (still live there, but havent spent more than a month at a time in India since I studied abroad ever since)...so here's my evaluation:

Hyderabad's advantages:

Good infrastructure
Good language awareness...you can get by with Hindi with the autowallahs, workers, aam aadmi types...
Good food (Bangalore is laughably deficient in this area)

Bangalore's advantages:
Good weather (Hyd can go to 42-45 degrees in summer...insanely hot)
Good hangouts
Good proximity to other cities/centrally located within South India...close to Goa, Hyd, Coimbatore, Mumbai, Chennai etc etc
Good business-wise...in the sense, if you are a businessman, you have more opportunities in Bangalore than Hyderabad...or another way of phrasing this would be that Bangalore is a more entrepreneurial city than Hyderabad.

Hmm...based on that, you can choose what you like. IMO Hyderabad is more of an informal city and you can't really do business there. People are inefficient, unreliable and in certain cases, irrational. If you're goin there for a week long holiday to kill time with friends, or visiting relatives...yeah, its an okay place. []


----------



## ancientrites (Dec 31, 2007)

definately bangalore


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

Give bangalore to locals...flew off Bangalore before population explodes  every one is interested to come to B'lore!wth?
Move To: 
pune!
if u persist to be inside karnataka,go to Hubballi-Dharawada twin cities(not very hot) or mangalore(climate is hot).
else ran off bangalore to Chennai or Coimbatore!Hydrabaad is too hot and the language is urdu?! 
 
Bangalore is supposed to be garden city and a hill station!all companies pack off! to Chennai,Coimbatore or any other city which is "eligible" to be polluted and completely industrialized


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

home is the best..., when i say home i mean hometown of each person, am much in love with my place, and when ever i go out , i feel bad..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^from where are you?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

palakkad.., now in tvm.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 1, 2008)

Being a Bangalorean, I can only say that the condition of Bangalore is worsening. Thanks to the immigrants


----------



## faraaz (Jan 1, 2008)

@phreakout: Two observations here...

1) Now you know how the Americans feel! 

2) I think its more the increase in population, traffic and lack of infrastructure which further exacerbates the perception of worsening conditions in Bangalore...

Hmm...yeah...


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 6, 2008)

*Bangalore Rocks!!!*

Most of the international rock concerts happens in Bangalore!!!

Its almost all concerts, including the upcoming Megadeth concert in March!!!

But the traffic & the crowd at the malls sucks nowadays!!!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 6, 2008)

why.... 
hyd vs. bangalore...

start threads on each n every city/town/village in india..... 
n continue segregating people...


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 6, 2008)

wirelessraj said:


> *Bangalore Rocks!!!*
> 
> Most of the international rock concerts happens in Bangalore!!!
> 
> ...


 
i wish to see few black metal bands like mayhem,gorgoroth or am i asking for too much .unless religious ppl stay out here in bangalore


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> why....
> hyd vs. bangalore...
> 
> start threads on each n every city/town/village in india.....
> n continue segregating people...


OK. Muvattupuzha vs Thodupuzha 8)


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^ i''ll go for Muvattupuzha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif .. Its wikipedia content is more compared to Thodupuzha  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif!! 

Well comin bak to the topic.. I Love Bangalore but not its Autowallahs !! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif 

Well Check this out : *www.virtualbangalore.com/Bangout/AutoDrivers.php

and also : *video.aol.com/video-detail/crazy-bangalore-auto-ride/711509349


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 7, 2008)

well see... i donno about other cities..... but one thing with B'lore is that it has an excellent weather....  that's  the main reason(and IT) for it to become a cosmo....all my friends from other states have the same reason to tell...     others like pollution, bad roads, traffic problems are common as in other cities....

to compare cities with each other isn't a good idea...


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 7, 2008)

bangalore pwns hyderabad *www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Bangalore&word2=hyderabad


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^
thats not entirely reliable....

c this.... aus pwns india...  

*www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=India&word2=Australia


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 7, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Being a Bangalorean, I can only say that the condition of Bangalore is worsening. Thanks to the immigrants



How many times I have heard that! I wonder how can you be an immigrant in your own country?

It's always blame-the-blood-north-wallas attitude here.


----------



## iMav (Jan 7, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> I wonder how can you be an immigrant in your own country?


 me too never under-stood that ....


----------



## eggman (Jan 7, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Being a Bangalorean, I can only say that the condition of Bangalore is worsening.


True


phreak0ut said:


> Thanks to the immigrants


because of this attitude !!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> How many times I have heard that! I wonder how can you be an immigrant in your own country?
> 
> It's always blame-the-blood-north-wallas attitude here.


...in B'lore,not only northies,include tamils,malayalis,bengalis all of them!.just read in news paper that Shiva Sena chief Uddhav Thackarey said that the women molestation happened in Bombay during Newyear celebration is due to migrants from north!wtf?
we are indians,we will divide ourselves in the name of:
religion,caste,state,color


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 7, 2008)

KA is climate wise better than AP. I am not blaming citizens from any part of India here man.....but bangalore is worsening due to too much of inflow of people and companies.........no doubt there. Inflow >>> Infrastructure


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 8, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> why....
> hyd vs. bangalore...
> 
> start threads on each n every city/town/village in india.....
> n continue segregating people...



Dude, this not about Hydrabadis Vs. Bangaloreans!!!

We are just discussing which is a better place to live in!!!


----------



## faraaz (Jan 8, 2008)

That feeling of "immigrants" being a problem in Bangalore is mostly due to the perception/prejudice that most North Indians who have moved to Bangalore recently are the really loud, rude, annoying, inconsiderate jerks...you know, the typical stereotype. This is usually because in my experience, the true blue Kannadigas who are born n brought up in Bangalore are usually politer and nicer in general than others.

HOWEVER, that being said...Bangalore (and Mumbai to some extent) are really very heterogeneous cities which have a disproportionately high percentage of non-locals staying here for longer periods of time.

Its the price you pay for developing I guess...everyone wants to jump on your bandwagon! I will personally be shifting to Mumbai in another 4-5 years time, because that's where all the action is in Finance & Investment Banking...and that's what I'll be doing by then. I wouldn't want to be referred to as an "immigrant" there though!  I think its mostly a problem with the unskilled workers migrating to the cities too...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 22, 2008)

faraaz said:


> That feeling of "immigrants" being a problem in Bangalore is mostly due to the perception/prejudice that most North Indians who have moved to Bangalore recently are the really loud, rude, annoying, inconsiderate jerks...you know, the typical stereotype. This is usually because in my experience, the true blue Kannadigas who are born n brought up in Bangalore are usually politer and nicer in general than others.



This is what I mean.



eggman said:


> True
> because of this attitude !!!!



Now you know what attitude means


----------

